# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Veel slijm bovenin keelholte..

## Sukur09

Hallo mensen, 

Ik heb een heel irritant probleemje en wil graag tips en informatie van mensen die deze probleem kennen.. 

Bovenin mijn keelholte ontstaat er te veel slijm waardoor ik elke 3,4 minuten rare geluiden moet maken op het te slikken. Het is behoorlijk irritant om dit telkens te doen. 

Ik ben al naar de huisarts geweest maar die zei dat hier geen medicijnen voor beschikbaar zijn. Hij zei dat mijn keel geirriteerd raakt door bepaalde dingen en dat er daardoor veel slijm ontstaat..

Ik heb het elke dag maar wanneer ik fanta of andere frisdranken heb benuttigd is het iets erger. 

Als ik neusspray gebruik en het heel snel snuif naar mijn keel toe wordt het wat minder maar ik wil natuurlijk niet verslaafd raken aan een spray.

Graag wil ik hulp of informatie, alvast bedankt allemaal...

----------


## hardstylelover

Ik heb dus precies hetzelfde probleem
er moet een oplossing zijn.. denk ik

----------


## Sylvia93

dat waar jullie het over hebben dat vele slijm heb ik ook last van
maar eigenlijk heb ik het alleen als ik lig... wanneer ik gewoon bezig ben dingen doe en er niet aan denk heb ik er geen last van, hoe zit dat bij jullie?? hebben jullie het ook alleen maar bij liggen of gewoon altijd?

----------


## katje45

> dat waar jullie het over hebben dat vele slijm heb ik ook last van
> maar eigenlijk heb ik het alleen als ik lig... wanneer ik gewoon bezig ben dingen doe en er niet aan denk heb ik er geen last van, hoe zit dat bij jullie?? hebben jullie het ook alleen maar bij liggen of gewoon altijd?



Hallo,

Vaak helpt het als je overdag warme dranken drinkt.
Wat je niet moet doen zijn dranken gebruiken die slijmvorming veroorzaken.
Wat ook kan is dat je last hebt van een allergie en in bed is dat meestal de huisstofmijt. Misschien iets om na te laten kijken.

----------


## hardstylelover

> dat waar jullie het over hebben dat vele slijm heb ik ook last van
> maar eigenlijk heb ik het alleen als ik lig... wanneer ik gewoon bezig ben dingen doe en er niet aan denk heb ik er geen last van, hoe zit dat bij jullie?? hebben jullie het ook alleen maar bij liggen of gewoon altijd?


als ik bezig ben met dingen heb ik er geen last van
maar als ik met mensen praat wel
of als het heel stil is , heel raar

----------


## Sylvia93

okee thanx voor de tip :Big Grin: 
kga miss maar eens proberen om bijv overdag thee te gaan drinken ofso:P, 
alst goed is hebk verder geen last van allergieën ik heb t bijv ook alsk gewoon op de bank zit en tv kijk, 
als ik bezig ben heb ik er idd ook geen last van  :Wink: 
thnx voor de tips

xxx

----------


## hardstylelover

> okee thanx voor de tip
> kga miss maar eens proberen om bijv overdag thee te gaan drinken ofso:P, 
> alst goed is hebk verder geen last van allergieën ik heb t bijv ook alsk gewoon op de bank zit en tv kijk, 
> als ik bezig ben heb ik er idd ook geen last van 
> thnx voor de tips
> 
> xxx


Ja als ik tv kijk of zoiets heb ik het ook  :Wink: 
ga ik ook maar is proberen om thee te drinken overdag  :Big Grin: 
later

----------


## Harry11

Ik ben ermee naar de huisarts geweest, ik moest erg veel hoesten met veel slijm boven in de keel vooral na het eten, de huisarts zei dat het een chronisch ontstoken slokdarm was, en schreef mij Flixotide 250 voor, 2x daags zuigen aan een pufje, het helpt redelijk goed.

----------


## joh777

lees kno brok in de keel

----------

